# glow tape



## MNBallet (Apr 26, 2011)

I was just playing around and found out something pretty cool. It is very common to see stage managers go around with a mini flashlight and place it right on top of a glow tape spike to charge it quickly before the curtain goes up. I got a pen light at an automotive parts place than has a UV led for searching for leaks in the air conditioning hoses. Holy Cow! does the glow tape love that little UV flashlight.

Try it.

Ken Pogin
Production / Tour Manager
Minnesota Ballet


----------



## Footer (Apr 26, 2011)

Done the black light thing before and it does work very well. Another great way to quickly "charge" glow tape is with a used/old camera flash. You can pick up an old flash on ebay for 10 bucks. Most have a button that will just fire the flash. I use an old minolta flash from the early 80's.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Apr 26, 2011)

All of my stage crew carry one of these on a cord around the neck.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002JPGPIU/?tag=controlbooth-20
We also use these back stage instead of glow tape. Very cheep and work great. We but 10-20 for each show and they last 4-6 shows. they also "charge" glow in 1-2 seconds.


----------

